# Win32:Delf-MZG [Trj] ??



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I am getting constant and repeating Avast! popups saying that "Win32elf-MZG [Trj]" is infecting various files. I searched "Win32elf-MZG " with google and found various computer forums where it is or has been discussed, but nothing that helped me figure out what is going on. Anyone here have any problems with this and hopefully solutions?


edit to add: why are green smiley faces replacing part of the name of whatever is infecting files?


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Anybody?? This is driving me nuts.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes. DON'T delete any of the files that pop up!!!! They are valid files. Avast messed up big time with their update yesterday!!!! I'll be back in a few with more info.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's the info you need:

http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=51647.0

You will need to get the newest Avast update. That will stop all the alerts. Then you need to restore any files that you may have quarantined (which you hopefully did instead of deleting them.)


----------

